# Calloused Hands....



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

WARNING! this might be long winded but bear with me :huh: Through a series of unexpected events i have become involved with trying to help a family retain their ownership piece of land that has been in their family since the late 60's. The father bought this property with money that he made himself. He was logger, repair man,served in the military as a cook and engineer you name it, if it was hard work he did. Point is his Calloused hands secured this property for him and his family. This part of Vermont where this property is located is know for Independent people who take care of themselves and rely on neighbors for a helping hand for a helping hand. That has alway worked well, but unfortunately Vermont has become very popular to people who live in places like Ct, Ny, Nj, Mass, those people sell their property for a small fortune down there then bring it up here to reinvest into real estate here. This does 2 things one positive and one negative, it provides opportunities for people like me to sell them hay, plow their driveways etc. On the negative side it vastly increases property values well beyond the ability for the traditional products to pay for them. Increased property values of course raises property taxes. Then these people, people with soft hands not being as self reliant as the "natives" want more services from the town, this raises taxes. Vt has a good current use program that helps with this issue, problem is to these independent types it's considered " Dam Government money" With the old school attitude of "I serve my country my country don't serve me" they never took advantage of that program. The last few years has been tough on this family following a death of an family member and the fathers health has steadily declining the have fallen behind.The vultures had been circling so I was enlisted a month ago to come in and try to harvest enough logs to pay off these taxes. I've worked my butt and winter belly off but i'm proud to say that the taxes will be paid. It took Calloused hands sixty odd years ago to get the property, a new pair of calloused hands to save it today, I'm surrounded by soft handed people today will there be a calloused hand around to save it in another 60?

Regards, Ben


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Calloused hand workers becoming thing of past. What you did for that family was incredible. Hopefully someone, some where saw what you did and it might be inspiration to them. We try to pass on in our area that exact concept to all youth that show any interest in AG or hard work. Great job.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I know how you feel. Yankee's steady moving in around here. Problem is, the politics of some is enough to spoil the barrel.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have that all the time here or something like it. City people move out of Chicago, or the suburbs of it out here to the "sticks" then they start to complain.

"Where we used to send our kids to school they had a pool."

"Where we used to send our kids to school they had an indoor track,"

"Where we used to send our kids to school they had enough staff to follow our precious little angel around and wipe both his nose and his butt for him."

Well you get the ideal. Then either the school board caves in or enough of them get elected to it then it comes down to spending money that school doesn't really have on this addition or that addition which means raising property taxes.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My daughter brought her boyfriend out for Sunday dinner and it was my first time to meet him. nice enough fellow. My mother-in-law (she is a keeper) sat between us. We all held hands to offer thanks. When the blessing was over my mother-in-law looked at the boyfriend and said, "You do not have callouses on your hands". She had our hands in hers during the prayer.

Kind of embarrassed the boy.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

mlappin said:


> Have that all the time here or something like it. City people move out of Chicago, or the suburbs of it out here to the "sticks" then they start to complain.
> 
> "Where we used to send our kids to school they had a pool."
> 
> ...


And that is part of the reason I got the heck out of the craphole state IL. that been said I want to say not many people today would go do what Bensbales did, I'am sure there are alot of members on here that would. But this is a very small % of the the people Good for you bensbales for going the distance for that family and making it happen


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sounds much like Cody/Jackson Wyoming, with the exception of the point of origin of the migrants.
Good on you for helping them out.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Proud of you and for you for what you did.

That was the right thing to do and I hope it will encourage others to do likewise.

Shelia


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Have that all the time here or something like it. City people move out of Chicago, or the suburbs of it out here to the "sticks" then they start to complain.
> 
> "Where we used to send our kids to school they had a pool."
> 
> ...


Same crap here. They move in, get on school board, get the big ticket items in the budget, then taxes go up THEN they MOVE and stick us with the tax bill.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

People moving into the area we lived in back in Maryland were very much like what Ben described. Want to move into the "country" but have all of their city "perks". A lot like the thread "What the heck is wrong with these people". They don't know squat about hard work or country life then try to tell you what is wrong with the "country". Also drives the taxes, and government involvement in your life thru the roof! Was a major factor in our decision to move. Don't get me started... rant over.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

How will they pay the taxes next year?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I have been thinking about this thread while i was doing chores tonight. I'am embarrassed to post this and this is not the way I think or feel just stating about some people that I know. They would stand by and watch these people suffer, and pretend that they would like to help. Then when the hammer fell they would be tripping and pushing and shoving each other to own that property. and try to make a dollar on somebody else's misfortune.That is why I think it's so great what Ben did and someday He will be rewarded for his good effort


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

snowball said:


> I have been thinking about this thread while i was doing chores tonight. I'am embarrassed to post this and this is not the way I think or feel just stating about some people that I know. They would stand by and watch these people suffer, and pretend that they would like to help. Then when the hammer fell they would be tripping and pushing and shoving each other to own that property. and try to make a dollar on somebody else's misfortune.That is why I think it's so great what Ben did and someday He will be rewarded for his good effort


Yeah that's what I call Karma. Somebody ought do an article in the local paper about what Ben did. People need to know.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Yeah that's what I call Karma. Somebody ought do an article in the local paper about what Ben did. People need to know.


Where I came from in Ia. The local paper would do a article except it would be about the dollar amount the folks owed in taxes.. Then they would do a another article on Ben only to put a target on his back so the greedy land grabbers could go after Ben . That was a sad paper, and county there.. Don't miss it.... Anyway again great work Ben


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey guys i appreciate the good feed back but to fill you in on more of the story. I didn't mean it to sound like i went and logged for them for free. I made an agreement with a friend that was "the property manager" what i would charge per hr to do the logging job. It was a very fair price and all parties involved were and are still agreeable. Honestly i gave them a fair price because i just wanted a place to log for the month. As a kid i dreamed of farming and logging , through the years i have focused solely on the farming side but I've accumulated "logging toys" along the way, with the thought that someday i would have a chance to play with them on a real job.They gave me a chance to log and in return I give them was my unwavering commitment to completing the cut before the spring thaw. It wasn't easy by any means, i had to fulfill all my other obligations with the hay business and snowplow customers. In other wards i was very very busy my wife 's comment was " if it wasn't 10 below zero out and 2 feet of snow on the ground i'd swear it was June". In our neck of the woods it's hard to find someone who will do what they say and that's all i did was do what i said. Most other people that knew the situation thought that " theres now way they will ever get it done" but we did my guys and i worked very hard, it has been very rewarding will be very rewarding in the future.

Thanks , Ben

Ps, I do not want to be in the paper at all, the only praise that i value come from folks like you guys


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Well Ben, it sounds like that family was counting on you and you and your guys came through for them so they can keep the property. That in itself is a job well done, no matter what financial arrangements were. If it worked out for both parties then all will be happy.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Ben you allowed people to retain their dignity and honor by making them a fair offer that helped all parties, that takes a special type of person that's hard to find in this day and age, where more are concerned about how something benefits them, rather then helping someone else. You did what needed doing, and the world would be a much better place if more people followed your example..... Thank you


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonfire said:


> I know how you feel. Yankee's steady moving in around here. Problem is, the politics of some is enough to spoil the barrel.


Funny thing about that. Growing up in New England those of us who lived the older way consider ourselves yankees and not those moving in. Flatlanders, massholes, yuppies. Not yankees.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

So there was a rusty flag pole on the "Calloused" Hands property that has been flag less for many years.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I wouldn't want to be in the paper either. The less people know the better


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice pics Bensbales! Looks like nice load of logs you got there. You are bravier than I am. Loader I can do but ladder in loader not so much.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive feedback on this post it nice that there are still some people out there that respect what hard work can do. I would like to offer to you people who have followed this post and hit the like button the opportunity to share the fruits of our hard work.



I would like to send you guys a free half pint of maple syrup that was produced from this property, My friend who got me involved is the sugar maker and he gave me about 60 half pint containers so if you would like some syrup made by real Vermonters from the calloused hand property just pm me your address.Please don't be bashful, this site has been a valuable asset to my farming career this is a small way for me to give back.

regards Ben


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Very generous Ben.

"What goes around, comes around."

That's more than half my production this year (I was happy to get it). I have plenty for here. Send it south. They need to try it...


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

You have a nice looking set of cans......... around here all I see are the plastic jugs. Already got my years supply from my cousin. He went high tech, fancy evaporator, osmosis do hickey, vacuum on the line. He had a record year but it started late and ended quickly.

I'm with moose, them southern folk need it more, maybe pour a little on the boiled peanuts.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> You have a nice looking set of cans.........  around here all I see are the plastic jugs. Already got my years supply from my cousin. He went high tech, fancy evaporator, osmosis do hickey, vacuum on the line. He had a record year but it started late and ended quickly.
> 
> I'm with moose, them southern folk need it more, maybe pour a little on the boiled peanuts.


Thanks this syrup was made old school. My friend worked his but off, the arch is all wood fired, no osmosis but he did use an old dairy pump for vacuum which made a huge difference.Plus this property isn't in any tax abatement programs so when you add it all up it's some of the best tasting syrup there is, lol


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks! Can't describe how good it is. I'm a chocoholic and I'm liking this better than chocolate -- never said that before.

I think I finally understand how you people that live up there can make it through the winter. You've got something mighty good to offset cold & snow! 

Shelia


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I am still staring at the mailbox . . . .. . . .. It will show up sooner or later. The local Pony express takes a while sometimes. More often than not it takes 3 days to get an overnighted package.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Ben. I'm not gonna tell my wife about it an she'll think I ordered something without her knowing it!!! She always gets the mail, I can guarantee it won't take long for her to get over it. Thanks again


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It finally arrived!!! I can honestly say that I have never tasted real maple syrup, until today. Now, if I can just keep my wife away from it. A million thanks.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Ben,got it Saturday. I'll have me some waffle's with peanut butter and maple syrup. As grandpa jones would say on heehaw, "yum yum" !!


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks so much guys for the positive feedback it put a big smile on my face. When you all run out let me know i will gladly resupply you.

Ben



RockyHill said:


> Thanks! Can't describe how good it is. I'm a chocoholic and I'm liking this better than chocolate -- never said that before.
> 
> I think I finally understand how you people that live up there can make it through the winter. You've got something mighty good to offset cold & snow!
> 
> Shelia


haha, how has it been received by your friends.


----------



## WIWinterman (Jun 4, 2015)

bensbales said:


> Thanks so much guys for the positive feedback it put a big smile on my face. When you all run out let me know i will gladly resupply you.
> 
> Ben
> 
> haha, how has it been received by your friends.


Ben,

I just stumbled across the HayTalk forums last week. I don't feel I deserve a pint but I just want to chime in and tell you that I really admire the story and your ethics about it. You're really setting a good example. I am going to share your story with my young daughters. I want them to think its normal for people to care for others and give of themselves for something other than their own reward. Your hard work is admirable. Best of luck to you and may God Bless your endeavors!


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Hats off to you Ben, the world needs more like yourself.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guy's but theres a whole bunch more to this story now, some rainy day ill try to write it down and let you guys pass judgment on me


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

be careful about saying "rainy" -- that's a touchy subject for just about everybody . . . . either too much or not enough 

Shelia


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Ben, did you get your little package from the Rockies?


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> Ben, did you get your little package from the Rockies?


Yes i did Allen, i actually just ate the rest of the Buffalo sausage today. Thanks so much its been so good with crackers an some Cabot horseradish cheddar. How are you surviving the heat wave?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Getting by. The hay is growing nicely for second cutting and we managed to get some really good 1st cutting hay put up. It is almost time to spend some time in the hills and cool off a bit.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good time I've had enough of sitting around and watching it rain so I'm headed to Maine to bring some hay to one of my former customers that played a big part of my early success of my business. Her daughter Marisa was only seven when i started selling them hay and now she's 22. Marissa has just had her first son, which I find incredibly brave of her to have a child considering what had happened to her and her siblings back when she was 7. What happened to them partly affected me so much that i choose not to pursue a family that included children. So I'm bringing some of the only hay that I've made this year and in trade i'm hoping to learn how she found the strength to get over the past.


----------

